
YC S16 batch, should we apply early or late? See details - ankitsoni
Working on a project with friend, in pre-prototype phase. Will have prototype ready by mid February, after that we are planning to do some usability tests and work towards beta.
Planning to launch beta around 7th March. So should we apply now (significant advantage) or later (with beta launched)?
======
sharemywin
These are my thoughts(no affiliation with YC) and are probably completely
wrong. Unless the technology your delivering is special I would think delivery
risk is minimal so why wait to apply. If your beta has paying customers you
will have jumped a pretty big hurdle and might consider waiting . Otherwise, I
wouldn't wait. You might mention your time line in your app.

